# Accessory for Induro PHQ3 head to allow rotation around nodal point



## Ellen Schmidtee (Dec 28, 2012)

I plan to buy an Induro PHQ3 tripod head, and noted - w/o surprise - that in order to have a camera + lens rotate around the lens' nodal point, a third party accessory would be required.

What would that accessory be? Would a macro rail do the trick?

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 28, 2012)

A macro rail would work, or a nodal slide from RRS:

http://reallyrightstuff.com/Items.aspx?code=NodalSlides&key=cat

Personally, I use the MPR-CL II.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Dec 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> A macro rail would work, or a nodal slide from RRS: ...



Thanks!


----------



## tron (Dec 28, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> A macro rail would work, or a nodal slide from RRS:
> 
> http://reallyrightstuff.com/Items.aspx?code=NodalSlides&key=cat
> 
> Personally, I use the MPR-CL II.


Thanks.


----------

